# How do these electrical rules compare with the rules in your USA State or City?



## mcsinco (Dec 17, 2009)

*Code in City, state*

Every State, County and City has their own regulations and rules regarding the electrical code. The NEC is merely a generalization and standardization. Authority having jurisdiction AHJ has the right to interrupt the code and enforced it as they see fit. The NEC set the minimal standers, many states, counties and cities choice to add their Owen code to accommodate situations they are faced with. Remember the basic definition of the code is SAFETY


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are the rules I have to follow.


----------

